# Adult lounge



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello is there a certain date that members get accepted or refused to AL ???

Just asking as i requested to join last month some time and not heard anything. no problem if i wasnt accepted just wasnt sure how it worked ..

Thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

They start a poll in there at the start of every month

I think they let the people in at the start of the following month who have been accepted

I applied time ago and heard nothing


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Syko said:


> They start a poll in there at the start of every month
> 
> I think they let the people in at the start of the following month who have been accepted
> 
> I applied time ago and heard nothing


Ah ok mate thanks !!!


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Basically you didn't get in.

:lol:

:lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> Basically you didn't get in.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :lol:


OK mate i can accept that , thanks for your vote :thumbup1:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Seems to be difficult to get in now. Last polls which went up I think only about 3 or so out of 12+ who applied were given access. If someone doesn't like you for some reason you're fcked. Seems to be only a small number of people doing the blocking, and don't even see them contribute much in the AL. System needs changing in my opinion.

You're not missing much anyway, not very active in there. Needs a lot of new posters, but that's not going to happen with the current access rules.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

i didn't get in either. Obviously p1ssed in someones toaster


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Seems to be difficult to get in now. Last polls which went up I think only about 3 or so out of 12+ who applied were given access. If someone doesn't like you for some reason you're fcked. Seems to be only a small number of people doing the blocking, and don't even see them contribute much in the AL. System needs changing in my opinion.
> 
> You're not missing much anyway, not very active in there. Needs a lot of new posters, but that's not going to happen with the current access rules.


Ok mate thanks for the advice !!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

straughany10 said:


> If i ever get in flinty i'll vote for ya mate, you do the same for me aye?


LOL :thumbup1:

Like i said i wasn't asking why i hadnt got in i was just wondering when or how it was sorted out


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

You vote for the people you dont want in i beleive :thumbup1:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Its not very active at all now guys, your not missing anything.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Next time round lads i'll vote for you all


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

straughany10 said:


> cheers ken mate.


No problem mate


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

straughany10 said:


> I'm the same flinty mate :-(
> 
> Hoping to get into gamer lounge aswell


Gamer lounge?! When did we get this and where can I request access?!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> LOL :thumbup1:
> 
> Like i said i wasn't asking why i hadnt got in i was just wondering when or how it was sorted out


Thought you already had access mate??


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Nidge said:


> Thought you already had access mate??


No pal , i do in the MA but not adult lounge ....


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

haha I "requested to join this group 21-11-2010"

thus basically meaning its a big boys club and your not allowed in because your not 35 dont own a motorbike and dont have **** tattoo's haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> haha I "requested to join this group 21-11-2010"
> 
> thus basically meaning its a big boys club and your not allowed in because your not 35 dont own a motorbike and dont have **** tattoo's haha


well i am 35 lol i do have 2 motorbikes and lots of tattoos ??? why am i still out mate by that reckoning lol !!!


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> well i am 35 lol i do have 2 motorbikes and lots of tattoos ??? why am i still out mate by that reckoning lol !!!


haha god damn them they must of upped the requirements!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> haha I "requested to join this group 21-11-2010"
> 
> thus basically meaning its a big boys club and your not allowed in because your not 35 dont own a motorbike and dont have **** tattoo's haha


no no thats the Male Animal? Thats the Lads section, The adult lounge is just for adults?


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

What even goes on in there anyway? ''More adult conversation'' ... i dont think UKM even has any kids as far as i know we're all adults.. men.. i think i remember Barker saying he was 17 wasnt he? Surely nearly all of us are in the adult catagory lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You have can my membership if you like, its no biggy mate honestly..


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> You have can my membership if you like, its no biggy mate honestly..


Lol tbh i aint to fussed about getting into the AL. Applied to the gamers lounge today though because im that cool


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Lol tbh i aint to fussed about getting into the AL. Applied to the gamers lounge today though because im that cool


the gamers lounge is where eveythings popping off


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> the gamers lounge is where eveythings popping off


I still cant believe how many muscle men on here are hardcore gamers it was pretty suprising actually lol


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

benicillin said:


> i didn't get in either. Obviously p1ssed in someones toaster


Or shat in someone's kettle.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

The current process isn't ideal.. if you catch it wrong it can take a couple of months before you get access.

It's something I'm looking at changing but need to discuss it with the existing members first.

L


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> the gamers lounge is where eveythings popping off


Have you applied for MA yet mate?

And Lorian i PM'd you the other day about taking The off my name as everyone just calls me Raptor... is it you or someone else i need to talk to about that? Cheers


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Have you applied for MA yet mate?
> 
> And Lorian i PM'd you the other day about taking The off my name as everyone just calls me Raptor... is it you or someone else i need to talk to about that? Cheers


yep im in there


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

The Raptor said:


> And Lorian i PM'd you the other day about taking The off my name as everyone just calls me Raptor... is it you or someone else i need to talk to about that? Cheers


Yes it's me, I'll be sorting through my PM's this weekend so it will be sorted soon.

L


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Lorian said:


> The current process isn't ideal.. if you catch it wrong it can take a couple of months before you get access.
> 
> It's something I'm looking at changing but need to discuss it with the existing members first.
> 
> L


Not to worry mate, just get me in AL for now and then have a word with rest or members pmsl !!!!!


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Seems ive been accepted into Gamers lounge and also Adult lounge... this is even more awesome considering i didnt even apply to Adult lounge? Hahahaha this is random lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Seems ive been accepted into Gamers lounge and also Adult lounge... this is even more awesome considering i didnt even apply to Adult lounge? Hahahaha this is random lol


----------

